# Bow For Sale



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I’m upgrading so selling my ultra-reliable set up. This bow shoots awesome, is fully tuned and ready for the field. 

Diamond BlackIce: RH, 70lb draw weight, 29” draw length (adjustable)
QAD Ultra Drop Away Rest
Apex 5 arrow quiver
TruGlo 5 pin sight
Release
5 Beeman ICS Hunter Arrows

I love this bow. I have taken my largest archery buck and archery bull with this rig. Lots of good memories, now it’s time for someone else to make some memories with this great bow. 

Make me an offer


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to meet you the other day. Shot this yesterday... MAN bows have come a long ways since I was flinging sticks with my Bear One. (1993) 

Thanks again...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to meet you as well. Hope you have fun with it!


----------

